# [SOLVED] add or import a CA Certificate doesn't work

## ROGA

Hi,

I try to add or import a root-ca-certificate to my linux box. I copied the root-ca-certificate to /usr/share/ca-certificates and after that run the command update-ca-certificates. Unfortunately nothing is happens. The root-ca-certificate came from my windows 10 certification store and I exported it as a base64 encoded X.509 file. I than converted it with openssl

```
openssl x509 -in certificatename.cer -outform PEM -out certificatename.pem
```

```
root@gentoo ~ # update-ca-certificates

Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs...

0 added, 0 removed; done.

Running hooks in /etc/ca-certificates/update.d...

done.
```

Can anybody help me?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You are sure that in /usr/share/ca-certificates (better is /usr/local/share/ca-certificates) you should put pem and not crt?

If you look in /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla there are only crt certificates

----------

## guitou

Hello.

/usr/share/ca-certificates is for certs coming from the package, you should set yours in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates instead.

++

Gi)

Edit: pas assez rapide petit scarabée!

----------

## ROGA

Hi guitou and fedeliallalinea,

thank you very much! You are both right!

I have to put the certs in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates rather then in /usr/share/ca-certificates. But this directories dosn't exists on my gentoo linux box. I had to create the directory share and the subfolder ca-certificates. Then, after running update-ca-certificates[/i] my new certs was added.

```

gentoobox ~/Certificates # update-ca-certificates

Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs...

2 added, 0 removed; done.

Running hooks in /etc/ca-certificates/update.d...

done.

```

----------

